# sad day for my Z



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

as u can see the popups are F-ed, i cannot open the hood, now the questions, anyone know where i can find a decent inexpensive (around $1k) 1987 300ZX Turbo 5spd, my plan is to get another Z and transfer all my good stuff from the old one into the new one depending on condition of the new one then sell the remaining stuff to locals or ebay

now heres the story:

driving home from work on SR50 heading east, doing the speedlimit 2 cars behind an Isuzu Rodeo with a metal bumper (what i hit), when the car infront of the isuzu slams on their brakes, they hit theres (they were following to close), and 2 cars quickly becomes -1ft behind them

the reason i wanna jsut get a new Z is because cost to repair the current one would be to much


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Isn't this your second time wrecking it?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

....yes but this time it really wasn't my fault


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, that really sucks. Is anything damaged underneath the hood?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ....yes but this time it really wasn't my fault


bwahahahahaha!!!! That's some funny BS right there.

You were following too close and didn't stop in time. How is it not your fault?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

excuse me 2 fucking cars? how is that two close? he was tailgating the car in front of him, when they hit there he hit his, i hit mine and mine locked


as far as under hood damage, if i could open the hood i would tell you


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

*Not my fault?*

Just about any time you rear end someone it is your fault. If you had been using the "2 second following distance rule" you would have had plenty of time to react and slow your car.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

2 cars istn enough if your a rooky driver....how could you not HEAR the noise of the hard break from the other dudes, PLUS how did you not see the Stop lights? maybe you where on the phone? text messeging? you had enough time to break, downshift (engine break).

Dont take it so bad, but im sure thats not the whole story, and yes when you rear end some one its cuss you where not cautious to begin with.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i saw the fucking lights thats why i slammed on my fucking brakes and they locked


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> excuse me


Okay. You're excused.


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> 2 fucking cars?


Read the sticky about using curse words.


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> how is that two close?


2 car lengths is 40 feet tops. At 25mph, you are going nearly 40 ft per second. It takes about a second to a second and a half to see brake lights and move your foot from the gas pedal to the brake. Do the math genius.


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> he was tailgating the car in front of him,


Then you should have been back even farther than the 2 second rule. (2 second rule would have made it 80 feet at 25mph.)


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> when they hit there he hit his, i hit mine and mine locked


Yep. That sounds about right.

2 second rule:
http://www.getinlane.com/page92.php

Remember to add a second to that rule for any problems.
i.e.
night
inexperienced driver
towing something (add 2 seconds for this problem)
bad roads
raining
hidden corners/drives/turns/etc


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i saw the fucking lights thats why i slammed on my fucking brakes and they locked


You should have been braking when the first car started slowing. And unless they were being pulled around by something (gravity, car in front of them, etc), they will start slowing as soon as they take their foot off the gas.

You rear ended someone you had been behind for a while. It doesn't matter what happened. If the first guy had enough time to stop, then you should have had enough time to stop.

Obviously, you drive no farther than the bumper of the car in front of you. You should be aware of what the 4 cars in front of you are doing. If you can't see around the car in front of you to see the car in front of him, back off even more.

Point is:
YOU ARE AT FAULT!!!!


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm gonna have to agree, dude. I think there are VERY few situations where you can hit somebody's rear bumper and not be at fault...unfortunately, this is not one of those situations. You hit the guy in front of you because you were following too close. Just admit it, learn from it, and move on.


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

Some people will argue this till they turn blue saying it's not their fault. My cousin has rear ended someone 3 times so far. Every single time he wasn't paying good enough attention. Of course his story was always..... "They slammed on the brakes, it's their fault not mine!!!" lol 

That sucks dude...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> excuse me 2 fucking cars? how is that two close? he was tailgating the car in front of him, when they hit there he hit his, i hit mine and mine locked
> 
> 
> as far as under hood damage, if i could open the hood i would tell you


NO that is still your fault. You were at fault for hitting the car in front of you; you caused that part of the accident. Sorry, but that is the truth if you rearended him that was your fault for either not paying attention or following to close...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes he is at fault. Case closed. If the following vehicle hits the lead vehicle, regardless of what the lead vehicle was doing, the following vehicle's driver is at fault. Next time leave a little more room between cars. And what exactly did you expect the brakes on a 16 year old Z car to do, have an ABS function? You slam it, they lock. At least its only hood damage, that I can see, but I think you need to sell that car and go buy something else, like a bicycle. There's few enough Z cars left as it is, You don't need to be doing any more damage to one of the few decent ones left.....


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

HAHAHAHA!! Thanks for the laughs, guys. Funny thread...


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

In Washington State there are few reasons to be excused unless someone hits you from behind and pushes you into the car in front of you. I think you believe it wasn't your fault because you couldn't stop in time or keep from hitting him. Thats your fault for not being more careful.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I think it's funny how he hasn't posted here after a number of people told him it's still his fault.


----------

